# Overclocking with P5Q-SE



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi, I'm new to overclocking, I've got a P5Q-SE and well don't know how to use AI booster whatever that Bios overclocking utility and well need to know how to use it. I wanna know hot to push my FSB to 1200 and how to push my core clock to 300.
~Zac


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

please list the model number of your memory sticks (use cpu-z ) free to do that

also your bios revision number (cpu-z will give you that also)

what is the make and model of your power supply


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you will need a good aftermarket cpu cooler like the OCZ vendetta2 or Atic freezer 7 pro or sunbeam has a good affordable one too ?


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

ram: "Nanya technology", Part number: M2Y2G74TU8HC4D-AD (Man thats long enough!)
and the bios revision is 502. not the latest But I'm always afraid to update my bios because incase theres a blackout or something. I NEVER want to fry this new Mobo like that! oh and I only wanna push my cpu to 2.7, If i wanna push to like 3 or something I'd get an aftermarket and if i wanted to push it to 4.5 I'd use dry ice and if i wanted to push to 5/6 I'd use liquid nitro gen hehe.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Please check your ram model number for errors ............ I cant find that model 

I strongly suggest you update to the latest bios .............. thats where the best overclockign options and stability are

as long as you use the floppy disk method you will have no troubles


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

I use the flash drive Method. And I check my ram for stability every week with memtest86 (over night) so Yeah, I'm good with stability


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

groudon185p said:


> I use the flash drive Method. And I check my ram for stability every week with memtest86 (over night) so Yeah, I'm good with stability



flash drive method is fine 



I need your ram model number again ............ I searched for the model number you gave me and came up with nothing


----------

